# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تغییرات کتاب های نظام جدید

## farshid.y

سلام . میخواستم بدونم کسایی که کتاب های دهم و یازدهم چاپ های 95-96 و 96-97 (کتابای کنکور 98) و کتاب های دهم ویازدهم 96-97 و 97-98 (کتابای کنکور 99) هر دو رو بررسی کردن تغییرات اینها کتاب ها در چه حد هست و تفاوت اساسی در درسی ایجاد شده یا نه ؟ اگه فایل اصلاحات رو هم دارید ممنون میشم بفرستید

----------


## erik911

تغییرات زیاد هست ولی از نوع حذفی یعنی یکسری مطالبی که در 98 هستن برای کنکور 99 حذف شده ولی چیزی اضافه نشده

----------


## Hamid_tig

اینا چیزایی هست که من دیدم ... شیمی دهم بیشتر یه سری حاشیه های کتاب رو تبدیل به آیا میدانید کردن به علاوه یه سری اصلاحات کوچیک و شیمی یازدهم هم اصلاحیش رو در کتاب اعمال کردن و قسمت ویتامین ها در فصل 3 هم تغییرات کوچکی کردن دینی مطالب جدیدی بهش اضافه شده (حذف ندیدم فقط اضافه دیدم مخصوصا آیات جدید در دهم ) زیست دهم بعضی شکل های کتاب رو عوض کردن و مطالب هم تغییراتی کردن و بعضی قسمت ها هم حذف شدن (مثلا تنفس در پرندگان حذف شده) و تغییرات نسبتا زیاد بوده و یازدهم هم همینطور( در سایت مهروماه فکر کنم تغییراتش هست)  فیزیک دهم هم من فقط یه کولیس و ریز سنج رو دیدم که حذف شده و در فیزیک یازدهم هم من فقط یه عدد سرعت سوق رو دیدم که تغییر کرده فارسی و زمین شناسی هم تغییرات داشتن که دقیقش رو نمی دونم  زبان و ریاضی تغییر خاصی نکردن و عربی بعضی چیزها در دهم رو تغییرات دادن که فکر کنم کلشون به نصف صفحه هم نرسه ... اینا چیز هایی بود که من میدونستم و ممکنه بازم باشه

----------


## Hamid_tig

> نه دوست عزیز ، اتفاقا تو بعضی از کتابا تغییرات اساسیه ، یعنی مطلب جدید زیادی اضافه شده. مثلا فارسی یازدهم چاپ 97 به هر درسش یک قسمت جدید به اسم کارگاه متن اضافه شده ولی فارسی  یازدهم چاپ 96 اصلا همچین بخشهایی نداره.
> 
> البته من بقیه کتابا رو اطلاع ندارم. شاید بعضی کتاب ها هم تغییر نکرده باشن و تازه حتی حذفی داشته باشن.


اگه کارگاه متن پژوهی ها منطورته که اونا از همون اول تو کتاب بودن جدید نیستن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## reza333

> اگه کارگاه متن پژوهی ها منطورته که اونا از همون اول تو کتاب بودن جدید نیستن


حق با شماست ، اشتباه گفتم.  به نظر فارسی تغییرات خاصی نداشته.

----------


## unscramble

فارسی دهم یک حکایت و یازدهم یک شعر تغییر کرده(تااونجاییکه که من دیدم)

----------


## Blue.moon

چه خوبه این

----------


## high-flown

توزیست بیشترحذفیات داریم
بقیه حذفیات چنان چشمگیرنیستن
البته تاحدی که من بررسی کردم.
موفق باشی.

----------


## Blue.moon

این و حتما بعدا میام میبینمش !

----------


## farshid.y

> این و حتما بعدا میام میبینمش !


بهترین کار اینه از سایت مهر وماه بررسی کنید . 

http://home.mehromah.ir/mehromah-learn/book-edit-news/

----------


## Blue.moon

ممنونم(؛

----------

